# My purchases from the Duncan OK auction



## cretahillsgal (Jul 12, 2010)

I came home with 3 mares from the auction this weekend at Duncan. I am VERY happy with them and really didnt go to the sale thinking that I would bring them home with me.

First is a golden palomino mare who is possibly in foal. Her name is Cohns Orion Buttercup and she is 9 years old.












Second purchase is a light buckskin 3 year old mare. Her name is Rocking M Doubles QP Dawn.











Last purchase is a 14 yr old darker buckskin mare. Her name is Amber Oaks Myriah.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Three nice looking new ladies in your barn now.


----------



## chandab (Jul 12, 2010)

Nice mares; I really like Myriah and the palomino (I'm partial to palominos).


----------



## shannonw (Jul 12, 2010)

They are all beautiful girls! Congrats!


----------



## Magic (Jul 13, 2010)

OOO, Pretty!!



Congratulations!


----------



## ohmt (Jul 13, 2010)

You did a GREAT job shopping!! They are all beautiful


----------



## REO (Jul 13, 2010)

Nice mares Jules! Of course I was at the scene of the crime egging you on LOL!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice! Looks like you got some wonderful horses - congrats -


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jul 14, 2010)

Very pretty mares. Love all of their coloring and the palomino has the prettiest little head! The last one almost looks like a classic champagne, really pretty color of buckskin.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 14, 2010)

Many congrats - well done you, they are a really nice bunch of girls








Anna


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 14, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE the eye on the first mare!!!!


----------



## SampleMM (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, you did good girl!!



I really like the palomino mare. She is pretty!


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Jul 14, 2010)

I LOVE that palomino mare, definately my kinda horse!!!


----------



## Zipper (Jul 14, 2010)

They are nice looking. Good job you didnt go thinking you were going to buy one.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jul 14, 2010)

Hey Jules, Beautiful additions! You already have such nice horses and now more! Lucky girl.

Just curious, did you bath these horses prior to the pics? Wasn't this the auction where people were saying the horses were in crappy condition and muddy? These horses look great! Can't see their feet in these pics, but if this is the way they came through the auction, I wouldn't have thought poorly of the sellers.

BTW, the palomino mare is my favorite!


----------



## minie812 (Jul 14, 2010)

AnnaC said:


> Many congrats - well done you, they are a really nice bunch of girls
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 DITTO to what she said


----------



## cretahillsgal (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I am still proud of them.



I can't wait to get my hands on them more and play with them. Wish I didnt have to work right now.

Parmela, Yes these horses are from the Duncan auction. And I did absolutely NOTHING to them before I took these pics. No feet trimming, no bathing, no clipping or even brushing. Just the halter and the camera.



They are all 3 in very good shape. Sleek and fat! The palomino has a little more heel and fat than she needs, but we will remedy that quickly.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 14, 2010)

They are awesome Julie! Congrats!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jul 15, 2010)

_Very nice selection.... I could actually invision what the palomino and the darker buckskin would produce. Nice...._


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jul 18, 2010)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Hey Jules, Beautiful additions! You already have such nice horses and now more! Lucky girl.
> 
> Just curious, did you bath these horses prior to the pics? Wasn't this the auction where people were saying the horses were in crappy condition and muddy? These horses look great! Can't see their feet in these pics, but if this is the way they came through the auction, I wouldn't have thought poorly of the sellers.
> 
> BTW, the palomino mare is my favorite!


I haven't been able to get on at home for quite awhile now, but I will respond to this. Parmela, this was that auction, but as stated, not all of the horses were that way. Julie got the top horses at the auction, in my opinion. It was the majority of the horses that were skinny, not all. Julie did very well, but most of the horses were skinny with hooves in poor conditon. My mother was speaking to REO's husband the other day, and he even said most of the horses were on the thin side.


----------



## CheyAut (Jul 19, 2010)

Congrats on some nice additions! I bet that last one, the darker buckskin, is a silver buckskin


----------



## twister (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations, you did really well, those are some pretty girls. I especially like the palomino (I am biased toeards palominos)





Yvonne


----------

